# ford diesel guys



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

whats up

as you know idrive a 95 f250 7.3 and i love it. but its jsut getting old and its not to fun taking the girlfriend to the fancy restaurants in it as well as the comfort of long trips

saw two trucks a guy was selling from his landscaping company its an 02 f350 60kmiles ext cab 8ft bed. with a 2008 ultramount and snowex spreader that hell include for 17000 and an 04 same thing for 20000 with 70k miles

all maintained and no abuse

what do you think of the 02 7.3 L as well at the 04 6.0L i know theres problems with that one

any input is apreiciated

times ticking away for snowfall


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

newplower;801722 said:


> whats up
> 
> as you know idrive a 95 f250 7.3 and i love it. but its jsut getting old and its not to fun taking the girlfriend to the fancy restaurants in it as well as the comfort of long trips
> 
> ...


Quit taking the girlfriend out to fancy restaurants.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Of those two, I'd go with the 2002 with the 7.3 engine. The 7.3 has the reputation of being the most reliable Powerstroke. While there are plenty of good 6.0's out there, I wouldn't put one in my driveway. 

Just my opinion. I'm sure the 6.0 liter guys are ready to attack...


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

hey. im young. if i stop doing nice things for her like that than i stop getting nice things in return ya knowwwwwwwww


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

and gps i agree. although its alittle old it still a great deal.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GPS;801728 said:


> Of those two, I'd go with the 2002 with the 7.3 engine. The 7.3 has the reputation of being the most reliable Powerstroke. While there are plenty of good 6.0's out there, I wouldn't put one in my driveway.
> 
> Just my opinion. I'm sure the 6.0 liter guys are ready to attack...


x2. I'd drive a 7.3 any day of the week. While I've driven a few different 6.0's both good and bad and use a good 6.0 on the farm, there's a 99.9% chance that I'll never buy one. I prefer the 7.3 over the 6.0 any time.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

My vote is the 7.3. if you want the 6.0, 2007 was the best of its years.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

If your existing truck is solid and makes you money, keep it and buy a car to go out with. You'll only end up with another old truck in a few years again.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;801768 said:


> If your existing truck is solid and makes you money, keep it and buy a car to go out with. You'll only end up with another old truck in a few years again.


I think that is the way to go.


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

the trans its on its way out the door, there are no bearings left in the steering wheel. there is more rust than actual body, and the beds ready to fall off


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds like you gotta plow truck.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

KJ Cramer;801846 said:


> Sounds like you gotta plow truck.


Beater with a heater.:redbounce


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

pretty much ahhaha so a new truck is needed


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Go 7.3 i got a 99 158k on it still goes strong.Has had hpop o-rings,gasket common on these when they get old.Now i got a 04 550 w/6.0 has 20k 4 turbos,oil leak at the glow plug harness all fixed under warrenty but 4 turbos come on?:realmad:My 99 got the orginal turbo,probably shouldn,t have said that.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

go with the 7.3 and you will not be sorry. 
we have over 100 F series trucks, and the 7.3 trucks run circles around the 6.0 trucks. never break, and most have over 400,000 miles on them.
the 6.0's are always breaking down, and they all have less than 150,000 miles on them


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

A plow truck that was not abused?????????


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

7.3 all day. my 2000 has 163k on it and no issues. mine a reg cab and the gf loves it that i drive a truck and not a bi*ch car lol


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

abbe;802644 said:


> 7.3 all day. my 2000 has 163k on it and no issues. mine a reg cab and the gf loves it that i drive a truck and not a bi*ch car lol


hahaha i hear ya

thanks for all the imput guys

not to get all squishy squashy....:waving: but hows the interior on the 02s


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

newplower;802806 said:


> hahaha i hear ya
> 
> thanks for all the imput guys
> 
> not to get all squishy squashy....:waving: but hows the interior on the 02s


I like the '02 interior alot better than the pre '02.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I Love the 6.0 I drive at work. It's had a few EGR problems but it's a great engine. The 7.3 is the best choice. I have never had one die under me, other then a bad oil leak on one. A few cam sensors that went bad. But that's an easy fix, carry one with you and the wrench to change it.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have had a few 7.3's and 3 6.0's. Also build alot of High HP diesels. The 6.0 is alot better than most people think, they just hear horror stories and believe it. But for a work truck i would go with the 7.3, there easier to work on and parts (injectors,turbo,hpop) are cheeper. But like was said throw a extra cam sensor in the glove boxlol.
robert


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

cretebaby;802808 said:


> I like the '02 interior alot better than the pre '02.


I though it was pretty close to the 2000? mine is an xlt and i have cloth so how much could they change?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

abbe;802985 said:


> I though it was pretty close to the 2000? mine is an xlt and i have cloth so how much could they change?


Different seats and center counsel, Different instrument cluster with a digital odometer.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

oh i like my center console because i have a full desk basically to write. plus i can fit a full legal pad and my cd's inside


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

7.3l all day


----------



## wildbroncobilly (Dec 25, 2008)

The 7.3 for sure!


----------



## el zappo (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a 06 F 350 with a 6.0 thats been in the shop 4 times for the engine ., Thank god for the extended 200000 mile warranty. I would never ever buy another 6.0 and I have 5 other fords. Even with the warranty it has cost me $5,000. above and beyond....never thought I would say that and Ford quality care plus is just BS.


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Stick with the 7.3. Most PS owners would agree that the 7.3 was one of the best motors our there. But I have heard very bad things with the 6.0


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Go with the 7.3



rob_cook2001;802855 said:


> The 6.0 is alot better than most people think, they just hear horror stories and believe it. robert


I agree, wish the stealer would stop telling me those horror stories about the 3 6.0's that I OWN and have had numerous problems with.

Or maybe, I shouldn't believe myself when my truck died in the middle of the road at midnight (STC fitting)

Or the fact that I had to cycle glow plugs at 70* because 2 injectors were bad and then hopefully it would run OK.

Or how about the FICM and HPOP on my other '05. Guess I shouldn't have believed my employee when it died running up the highway at 60 MPH. Or when it was flatbedded out of my yard when the FICM crapped out.

Or my '04 that has had 3 turbos, 4 injectors, don't know how many EGR's and still is a gutless wonder.

Darn urban myths.



el zappo;808074 said:


> I have a 06 F 350 with a 6.0 thats been in the shop 4 times for the engine ., Thank god for the extended 200000 mile warranty. I would never ever buy another 6.0 and I have 5 other fords. Even with the warranty it has cost me $5,000. above and beyond....never thought I would say that and Ford quality care plus is just BS.


You need to stop believing those horror stories that you're hearing. You're 6.0 is a great engine.


----------



## el zappo (Feb 1, 2009)

*Still at the dealer*

Yup, you guessed it.. F 350 is back at the dealer for the 6.0 again. seems the entire fuse box is bad this time and could have been causing all my other problems.. sure sure. That means the dealer didnt have to replace the turbo twice, all the injectors, oil pressure sensor and basically the whole top end...Now the dealer says this is not covered on the extra warranty and I will be out another $800...I missed the mileage cut off by 1,000 miles. I have never had a problem with the 7.3s and would swear by them.....but the 6.0 will leave you dead on the road at anytime..4th time out on the flatbed... now I am left with trying to figure out how the flatbed could follow me while I am out plowing.. No BS and I have the receipts to prove it....... 
Oh and customer care is #1, yep thats a myth too..this 06 is the worst....I wouldnt dream of putting my family in it, because when it stalls it can be exciting....


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

el zappo;810263 said:


> Yup, you guessed it.. F 350 is back at the dealer for the 6.0 again. seems the entire fuse box is bad this time and could have been causing all my other problems.. sure sure. That means the dealer didnt have to replace the turbo twice, all the injectors, oil pressure sensor and basically the whole top end...Now the dealer says this is not covered on the extra warranty and I will be out another $800...I missed the mileage cut off by 1,000 miles. I have never had a problem with the 7.3s and would swear by them.....but the 6.0 will leave you dead on the road at anytime..4th time out on the flatbed... now I am left with trying to figure out how the flatbed could follow me while I am out plowing.. No BS and I have the receipts to prove it.......
> Oh and customer care is #1, yep thats a myth too..this 06 is the worst....I wouldnt dream of putting my family in it, because when it stalls it can be exciting....


El Zappo

If the problem that they are fixing now has been the problem all along, and the dealer just mis-diagnosed it this whole time, then the warranty should still cover it. As long as you reported the problem before the warranty expired, it is covered until it is fixed.

I'd call Ford customer service directly if the dealer denies the claim.


----------



## el zappo (Feb 1, 2009)

*diesel headache*

Unfortunately the dealer has gone above and beyond but the Ford customer care is the one breaking them off on me... I think the only recourse is a lawsuit but it may cause hard feelings with the dealer who has also sold me the other trucks that I have never had a problem with.... I need to find a name above customer care reps that will tip things in my favor...I am looking for the number to a Frederick Toney who is now the senior VP of service... Anyone have any Ideas?... I appreciate the input


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Well I took a gander at the Ford home page, and there is no email address for Toney. However, there is this page on how to contact the Board Of Directors. Might be worthwhile to dash off a letter:

http://www.ford.com/about-ford/company-information/corporate-governance/contact-information/contact-board-829p



el zappo;810499 said:


> Unfortunately the dealer has gone above and beyond but the Ford customer care is the one breaking them off on me... I think the only recourse is a lawsuit but it may cause hard feelings with the dealer who has also sold me the other trucks that I have never had a problem with.... I need to find a name above customer care reps that will tip things in my favor...I am looking for the number to a Frederick Toney who is now the senior VP of service... Anyone have any Ideas?... I appreciate the input


----------

